# Street Sweepers In VA



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I was once reading Virginia gun laws and I noticed the Armsel Strike is specifically banned in VA by law. 

Does anyone know if this is still the case and why would one particular type of shotgun be mentioned and not others.(Barrel length is mentioned but that is irregardless of pump, auto or double barrell).

Was there ever an incident regarding so called "street sweepers" that may have caused this?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Streetsweepers are classified as destructive devices under the National Firearms Act.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

What does that mean?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Class 3 weapon


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bishop746 said:


> What does that mean?


It means that "Streetsweeper" semi-auto (and pump, I believe) shotguns looked so intimidating and nasty that seeing at a photo of one made both Chuck Schumer and Diane Feinstein wet their frilly pink panties. So they were banned from the hands of most normal folk, and to own one you have to become specially, federally licensed.
The truth is, the only differences between a "Streetsweeper" and a Mossberg semi-auto shotgun is the menacing name of the gun, a slight advantage in magazine capacity, and the "machinegun drum" shape of that magazine. That is, it's all a matter of cosmetics. Like Feinstein's choice of lipstick color.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

:smt116:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

It has a 12 round clock spring wound revolving mag. Shoots as fast as the trigger is pulled. The barrel is short too. It's a bitch to reload in a hurrry though.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

The coolest thing about it is it's forbidden status. And the capacity.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> It has a 12 round clock spring wound revolving mag. Shoots as fast as the trigger is pulled. The barrel is short too. It's a bitch to reload in a hurrry though.


Can't the magazine be switched out?
If it can't, that would seem to me to be bad design.
(Unless you have a string of gun-bearers following you: "Give me gun #2. Now #3...")


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

The models I have handled have a small window with a cover that slides out of the way for loading/unloading. Put the safety on, wind up the clockwork spring and advance the cylinder to the next chamber by pulling the trigger. Use the plunger to remove each spent round until all are cleared. Repeat to load. Like I said, pain in the ass.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pull the trigger to advance to the next chamber? While reloading?
"Lessee now...1 click, 2 click, 3 click, 4 click, 5 click, 6 click, 7 click, 8 click, 9 click, 10 click, 11 click...Um, lessee, :smt017, did I fire off all 12? Well, OK...12...kaBOOM! Whoops!" :smt105
I don't think it should be federally licensed. I think it should be banned as inherently unsafe!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

The saftey blocks the firing mechanism while allowing the cylinder to rotate. Yes it's a dumb system. Which is why I can't understand why it is thought to be so fearsome.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Agreed. Thats what surprised me when I saw it singled out. Someone must have been watching Miami Vice and got scared. Seems to be a semi-auto shotgun with a cumbersome trigger, poor balance and it even lacks a pump or autos ability to quickly drop in a different shell for different applications.

Im surprised no one in the Old Dominion tried to ban the Tec-9 because of its perceived links to street gangs. It is my understanding that countless lives have been saved due to that weapons inability to feed an entire magazine without jamming once. That's what I've heard.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Banning it made politicians FEEL like they were making the world a safer place.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kumbaya, Lord,
Kumbaya.
Kumbaya, Lord,
Kumbaya.
Kumabaya, Lord,
Kumbaya.
Oh, Lord,
Kumbaya.


----------

